# Vinyl siding, white spots?



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

try washing with some Fantastick,it's probably just dust that collects on the condensation where the nails are


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> try washing with some Fantastick,it's probably just dust that collects on the condensation where the nails are


dust? how do I know for sure?


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> try washing with some Fantastick,it's probably just dust that collects on the condensation where the nails are


what if I usea pressure washer w/ all purpose cleaner like Fantastik lightly to clean the siding vs rubbing over 50 ft of vinyl siding?


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

yea ok however you want


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> yea ok however you want


Which means....good or bad idea.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

well try it by hand first and see how it goes,if you know how to properly power wash a house do it


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> well try it by hand first and see how it goes,if you know how to properly power wash a house do it


what if I take a little bleach and warm water and lightly scrub with a firm brush. Is this something that insurance would possibly cover?


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

do you have pictures?


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> do you have pictures?


Sure I can take some tomorrow evening and post them.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

dinosaur1 said:


> what if I take a little bleach and warm water and lightly scrub with a firm brush. Is this something that insurance would possibly cover?


It's doubtful your insurance company will cover washing the house. They wouldn't cover a material issue either.
Try cleaning it with whatever you want and see if it comes off. If it doesn't, you can replace it or live with it. Pressure washing would need to be done very carefully or you'll cut right through the vinyl.
Ron


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Ron6519 said:


> It's doubtful your insurance company will cover washing the house. They wouldn't cover a material issue either.
> Try cleaning it with whatever you want and see if it comes off. If it doesn't, you can replace it or live with it. Pressure washing would need to be done very carefully or you'll cut right through the vinyl.
> Ron



wow Ron thanks for the "specific" advice.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> do you have pictures?


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Based on these pictures can I get a recommendation?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

dinosaur1 said:


> Based on these pictures can I get a recommendation?


Advice doesn't change. Experiment with various cleaners an see what happens.
Start in an inconspicuous place.
It could be the heat from the nail heads has permanently discolored the siding.
Ron


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Ron6519 said:


> Advice doesn't change. Experiment with various cleaners an see what happens.
> Start in an inconspicuous place.
> It could be the heat from the nail heads has permanently discolored the siding.
> Ron


Well...someone asked me to post pics. I don't wanna "test" with any chemicals especially on my home's siding.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Dinosaur1, look at this link on how to clean your siding.

http://www.vinylsiding.org/aboutsiding/cleanmain/cleaning/

As mentioned it looks like permanent discoloration to me also.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

kwikfishron said:


> Dinosaur1, look at this link on how to clean your siding.
> 
> http://www.vinylsiding.org/aboutsiding/cleanmain/cleaning/
> 
> As mentioned it looks like permanent discoloration to me also.


Not worth cleaning then? So 1. I am stuck with it or 2. Replace it....is that correct?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I would certainly try to clean it but if it is actually faded then our stuck.

You can paint vinyl siding but I’ve never been satisfied with the result.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

kwikfishron said:


> I would certainly try to clean it but if it actually faded then our stuck.
> 
> You can paint vinyl siding but I’ve never been satisfied with the result.


we have had bad hail storms over the years. insurance covered the cost of my roof 3 yrs ago, but i don't think they would touch this.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

dinosaur1 said:


> we have had bad hail storms over the years. insurance covered the cost of my roof 3 yrs ago, but i don't think they would touch this.


I doubt it would either. If this is fading I’ve got to say I’ve never seen vinyl fade like this before.

Do you know the manufacture of the siding?


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

kwikfishron said:


> I doubt it would either. If this is fading I’ve got to say I’ve never seen vinyl fade like this before.
> 
> Do you know the manufacture of the siding?


 Brentwood vinyl siding (silver grey)


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

dinosaur1 said:


> Brentwood vinyl siding (silver grey)


Here’s their site. Read up on their warranty info. 

http://www.mastic.com/Products/Siding/Brentwood®.aspx


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Have you tried to clean a spot yet?


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

kwikfishron said:


> Here’s their site. Read up on their warranty info.
> 
> http://www.mastic.com/Products/Siding/Brentwood®.aspx


seems like lifetime coverage right?

http://www.mastic.com/Support/Warranty/Mastic_Home_Exteriors_Warranties.aspx


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

dinosaur1 said:


> seems like lifetime coverage right?
> 
> http://www.mastic.com/Support/Warranty/Mastic_Home_Exteriors_Warranties.aspx


It sure does appear to be.

The product is covered for “excessive fading”. I would call this excessive if it's fading.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

kwikfishron said:


> It sure does appear to be.
> 
> The product is covered for “excessive fading”. I would call this excessive if it's fading.


I wonder if they would replace it all around our home, even in the front where its not fading yet? they would almost have to otherwise the colors wouldn't match.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I don’t know what they will or will not do. I’d like to know though.

After you’ve tried cleaning and if that does not work, file a claim. You can download the claim packet from the site.

Come back with an update, good luck.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

kwikfishron said:


> I don’t know what they will or will not do. I’d like to know though.
> 
> After you’ve tried cleaning and if that does not work, file a claim. You can download the claim packet from the site.
> 
> Come back with an update, good luck.


I tried cleaning it many times, so I will definitely file a claim, thanks.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

kwikfishron said:


> I don’t know what they will or will not do. I’d like to know though.
> 
> After you’ve tried cleaning and if that does not work, file a claim. You can download the claim packet from the site.
> 
> Come back with an update, good luck.


I am the 2nd homeowner. So does the lifetime warranty the manufacturer gave transfer to any owner?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

dinosaur1 said:


> I am the 2nd homeowner. So does the lifetime warranty the manufacturer gave transfer to any owner?


Lifetime turns into a 50 year prorated warranty for new “owners”.

It’s all there in the link including a toll free number for more info.

I’ll leave reading all the fine print for you.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

kwikfishron said:


> Lifetime turns into a 50 year prorated warranty for new “owners”.
> 
> It’s all there in the link including a toll free number for more info.
> 
> I’ll leave reading all the fine print for you.


That's a great thing for me then. 50 yrs prorated. Yeah these are definitely defective. I'm sure they have to send someone out to look at them first.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

kwikfishron said:


> Lifetime turns into a 50 year prorated warranty for new “owners”.
> 
> It’s all there in the link including a toll free number for more info.
> 
> I’ll leave reading all the fine print for you.


oh oh

Copy of Proof of Purchase verifying what products were purchased or installed showing the date of purchase or installation. This can be either a dated product sales receipt, or other proof of purchase. We also require a copy of the property title or deed.

Title or deed isn't a problem, but the 1st one is. I might have to ask the builder for this info, they built it in 1996.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

And let the fun begin. :tank:


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

hmm that is strange,judging from the pics i don't think the nails are the problem,is this localized to the back of the house?is there another house close to this wall? have they changed their windows in the last few years? if they did was it after they did that you noticed the problem?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

tomstruble said:


> hmm that is strange,judging from the pics i don't think the nails are the problem,is this localized to the back of the house?is there another house close to this wall? have they changed their windows in the last few years? if they did was it after they did that you noticed the problem?




Strange indeed, but just for the sake of discussion lets assume all of the answers to your questions are yes. What’s the diagnosis Doc? Enquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

:laughing:i know that the regularity in the spotting looks like a nail problem if you look closely you will see there is spotting in the ''dummy'' courses where there are no nails

could possibly be a thermal reflection issue,i don't think it's a factory defect as the spotting wouldn't be all in a line when it's installed on the wall

hard to say though


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree with Tom and the OP, the nails below are causing it. Possible thermal bridging, as mentioned, though I have never seen that before other than ghosting with steel studs inside, pp. 10, 11: http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...fBrOrJ&sig=AHIEtbSk4qNS_4vQRnyKBiEiG1lHFDd9yA

Are the nails under the vinyl exposed, or covered with a housewrap?

Gary


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

Gary,i don't think the nails under the siding could ever get hot enough to cause thermal damage,i know the regularity looks like thats the problem but i don't think it's phisicaly possible
press down on the spot,you should be able to feel where the nails are
possible the nails where not driven far enough in

i have seen condensation form on the panel where the nail heads are but thats a different matter

it could also be from water infiltration coming from the weep holes but again they would never line up verticaly when the siding is installed,same thing if it was a factory defect

like i said it's hard to say without being there,but iv'e seen some wacky thermal reflection damage from low e windows before

you need to get a rep to look at this


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

btw O.P. if you need a ''specific'' answer learn how to ask a ''specific'' question,after 100 post you should know that:wink:


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> hmm that is strange,judging from the pics i don't think the nails are the problem,is this localized to the back of the house?is there another house close to this wall? have they changed their windows in the last few years? if they did was it after they did that you noticed the problem?


no windows were changed recently. The spots appear everywhere but in the front of the home.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

GBR in WA said:


> I agree with Tom and the OP, the nails below are causing it. Possible thermal bridging, as mentioned, though I have never seen that before other than ghosting with steel studs inside, pp. 10, 11: http://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...fBrOrJ&sig=AHIEtbSk4qNS_4vQRnyKBiEiG1lHFDd9yA
> 
> Are the nails under the vinyl exposed, or covered with a housewrap?
> 
> Gary


nails are not exposed.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> Gary,i don't think the nails under the siding could ever get hot enough to cause thermal damage,i know the regularity looks like thats the problem but i don't think it's phisicaly possible
> press down on the spot,you should be able to feel where the nails are
> possible the nails where not driven far enough in
> 
> ...


the siding manufacturer rep? they want me to cut a piece of an affected area and mail it to them. not sure what section I would use.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

maybe instead of the siding you can send a few pictures


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Can you pop off the lower edge and look behind the siding to see if the spot is on the backside?
Ron


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> maybe instead of the siding you can send a few pictures


Pics of what?


----------



## thomasjmarino (May 15, 2011)

Interesting.
What brand of siding is this? Do you know?
I put Cedarway vinyl shake on my house a few years ago and have the same problem.
I rubbed a few of them off.
Haven't tried power washing yet but I think that will work.
Let me know how you make out.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I was commenting on the sheathing nails, not the siding nails along the nail hem of the siding, not in the middle face. May not be the nails, as the spacing doesn’t agree. The *studs* definitely have something to do with the problem as the spots are directly in line with them and no where else. Perhaps the studs are warmer (because of their mass thickness) and reflect more solar warmth back to the siding in front of them that acts with the water present. Just a guess…. 


Do you have OSB or plywood sheathing?

Do you have a plastic vapor barrier inside?

Only on the sunny side is a* major* part of the problem from solar-driven water, though I don’t know the reason for the spots: http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com/blogs/dept/musings/when-sunshine-drives-moisture-walls

Problems from reflections from a window: http://www.wcnc.com/on-tv/Melting-Vinyl-Siding-tied-to-energy-efficient-windows-83583357.html

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=3&ved=0CCYQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.inspectorsjournal.com%2Fforum%2Flink.asp%3FTOPIC_ID%3D4223&ei=kqFZTJKtB4TmsQPZ9-3UCw&usg=AFQjCNF_qMwTVEWLXNtl1vk4U3c5XIx76A

I feel the moisture loaded and stored in the wall sheathing (especially OSB with its very slow drying rate) having reached its peak during the winter is now drying to the exterior with the warmer spring months. The moisture, as it moves through the housewrap and onto the vinyl siding, may be affecting all areas *except* the one directly in front of the studs, though I don’t understand the spots: pages 81 and 82; http://www.forestprod.org/woodprotection06tsongas.pdf

The vinyl siding (certain brands) could have *small drainage holes* that store water which is temperature driven to the housewrap only on the sunny side which may help contribute to your problem; http://sidingmaster.com/documents/NewReportaboutsidingtrappingmoisture.pdf

Please let us know the outcome and solution.

TJM, were they over the studs on the sunny side?


Gary


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

thomasjmarino said:


> Interesting.
> What brand of siding is this? Do you know?
> I put Cedarway vinyl shake on my house a few years ago and have the same problem.
> I rubbed a few of them off.
> ...


Brent wood vinyl siding. I tried to rub it out with my my hand and it comes off somewhat, but still seems faded. I'll be contacting the manufacturer to file a warranty claim. They want proof of purchase though and I am 2nd homeowner. I might need to get that from the builder.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Dino, how can you go from “I tried cleaning it many times” to “I tried to rub it out with my hand and it comes off somewhat“. Which is it? There’s a big difference between a stain and a product failure. Now I’m thinking it could be corrosion from electrolysis on aluminum nails bleeding. Many of your dots look more like streaks.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

First order of business, wash the siding with vinyl siding wash. Use a soft brush to loosen dirt. Rinse thoroughly and allow to dry. After taking these steps, depending on the outcome, you might have a legitimate complaint.

Without physically seeing it with my own two eyes, my guess is dirt accumulation, by way of static buildup and possibly thermal bridging.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

kwikfishron said:


> Dino, how can you go from “I tried cleaning it many times” to “I tried to rub it out with my hand and it comes off somewhat“. Which is it? There’s a big difference between a stain and a product failure. Now I’m thinking it could be corrosion from electrolysis on aluminum nails bleeding. Many of your dots look more like streaks.


I guess that will be up to the manufacturer to decide before I start washing the siding all around my home. By hand? lol, you know how long that would take. Some of my neighbors never touched their siding and it looks fine. You can obviously see in the pic something is wrong. It's not just a random white spot here or there.


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

dinosaur1 said:


> I guess that will be up to the manufacturer to decide before I start washing the siding all around my home. By hand? lol, you know how long that would take. Some of my neighbors never touched their siding and it looks fine. You can obviously see in the pic something is wrong. It's not just a random white spot here or there.


You mean you'd forgo washing a small area to see if it's an easy fix and instead take the time to submit a claim that is undoubtedly pro-rated after X amount of years?:huh:

How long would it take to pick a small section of wall, mix up some laundry detergent in water and slather it on with a brush, then rinse? Less time than you've invested in this discussion, no doubt.

There's dozens of reasons why the neighbors house might not share the same issues. Siding brand, color, exposure, years in service, change in manufacturers formula, fasteners used, installation,....


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

loneframer said:


> You mean you'd forgo washing a small area to see if it's an easy fix and instead take the time to submit a claim that is undoubtedly pro-rated after X amount of years?:huh:
> 
> How long would it take to pick a small section of wall, mix up some laundry detergent in water and slather it on with a brush, then rinse? Less time than you've invested in this discussion, no doubt.
> 
> There's dozens of reasons why the neighbors house might not share the same issues. Siding brand, color, exposure, years in service, change in manufacturers formula, fasteners used, installation,....


As Ive stated I have tried many times and the white spots keep coming back. our 300 home subdivision was built at the same time in the lats 90's by the way. Builder used same manufacturer.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

dinosaur1 said:


> Pics of what?


 :blink:....wow:surrender:


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> :blink:....wow:surrender:


Lol 
I posted my pics already.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i know send them to mastic e mail or call the toll free number

http://www.mastic.com/contact_us/contact_us.aspx


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> i know send them to mastic e mail or call the toll free number
> 
> http://www.mastic.com/contact_us/contact_us.aspx


Already did...


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

:thumbup:you better make sure you come back and tell us what they say:laughing:


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> :thumbup:you better make sure you come back and tell us what they say:laughing:


mock all u want my friend.....u must enjoy that.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

i was serious not mocking you:no:...as hard as that is right now


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> i was serious not mocking you:no:...as hard as that is right now


Even funnier is your the only one doing it...


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Original siding construction companies' son came by today. He looked at my siding for 20 seconds.....he said its 100% defective. 
He never seen this before. 

Even better. He personally knows the Mastic rep in our area. He said it wont be a quick process, but it's something he wants to help me with.


----------



## thomasjmarino (May 15, 2011)

Anybody ever see this problem with the Cedarway 8' x 7" panel? 
My house looks ridiculous!


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

The weird thing is these spots appear only in the back, left and right sides of our home, but not in the front......hail falls everywhere but in the front of our home......can this be partially due to hail damage?


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

I got a response from PlyGem siding group today.

"Spots" in a horizontal line are usually indicative of fasteners in close proximity to the siding panels. This can cause heat build-up and/or water retention, which can accelerate weathering of these areas. As installation of siding is beyond a manufactures control, this is not covered by warranty.


----------



## siding247 (Jun 10, 2011)

how old whats the make what type of ins/house wrap


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

siding247 said:


> how old whats the make what type of ins/house wrap


Home built 1997

Brentwood vinyl siding. Mastic/PlyGem siding

Insurance? Amica


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

So post #38 was "spot on"........... I'm going out to get a lottery ticket now, LOL.

Thanks for the closing info.

Gary


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

GBR in WA said:


> So post #38 was "spot on"........... I'm going out to get a lottery ticket now, LOL.
> 
> Thanks for the closing info.
> 
> Gary


 
this is a new one for me,ive never seen this happen before because of heat build up:no:,but like i said i have seen condensation on the panel where the nails are,i can't imagine the nails getting hot enough under the siding


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

So what are they saying, the siding was nailed too loose?


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

What should my next step be? I obviously cannot keep the siding looking like this.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I would want to know “specifically” what it was that the installer did to cause this. 

Did the rep. remove any panels? Are there any pictures of the nailing?


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

kwikfishron said:


> I would want to know “specifically” what it was that the installer did to cause this.
> 
> Did the rep. remove any panels? Are there any pictures of the nailing?


No rep came out at all. I sent them a sample piece from my home. Can this be painted or should I stay away from that?


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Right now I have 2 options. Paint it or try and clean it.

I can always use a light color latex paint, which will flex with the vinyl's movement.

As far as cleaning goes....not sure what I can try to use to remove the spots. I don't think there is anything I can use.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

try some softscrub,just alittle and don't rub too hard,rinse well and see what happens


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> try some softscrub,just alittle and don't rub too hard,rinse well and see what happens


So far I have tried vinegar and once I tried siding wash...nothing.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

may need alittle abrasive action,you can also carefully try ajax or some comet,go gently with the ''grain''


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

tomstruble said:


> may need alittle abrasive action,you can also carefully try ajax or some comet,go gently with the ''grain''


So ajax and what can I try scrubbing it with..a wet towel?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

dinosaur1 said:


> Right now I have 2 options. Paint it or try and clean it.
> 
> I can always use a light color latex paint, which will flex with the vinyl's movement.
> 
> As far as cleaning goes....not sure what I can try to use to remove the spots. I don't think there is anything I can use.


I’d replace the panels before I’d paint them.

All of the channels, corners and other prep work is done, that’s most of the work. Just replacing the panels is easy and would probably cost less than you think.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

dinosaur1 said:


> So ajax and what can I try scrubbing it with..a wet towel?


 
yea a wet towel but don't scrub too hard


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Sheesh…81 post and now back to page one. Didn’t you already try all of this Dino.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

kwikfishron said:


> Sheesh…81 post and now back to page one. Didn’t you already try all of this Dino.


yep, I sure did.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

well i'm done


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

kwikfishron said:


> I’d replace the panels before I’d paint them.
> 
> All of the channels, corners and other prep work is done, that’s most of the work. Just replacing the panels is easy and would probably cost less than you think.


It's all over our home though.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Your options are pretty limited at this point.

1) Replace it.
2) Live with it.
3) Paint it.

I’ve have only seen a couple of painted vinyl houses and I wasn’t impressed. The seam movement is an issue. If you paint it this summer I guarantee next winter you won’t like what you see. Defiantly don’t change colors.:whistling2:


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

kwikfishron said:


> Your options are pretty limited at this point.
> 
> 1) Replace it.
> 2) Live with it.
> ...


what would most people do who are qualified to make a professional, intelligent decision in this case?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

If you don‘t like a polka dotted house then “Replace the Siding”.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

kwikfishron said:


> If you don‘t like a polka dotted house then “Replace the Siding”.


:laughing:
funny, so eriously painting it with latex and a light color will not do a thing?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I’ll be looking forward to your new thread this winter on...

“what to do about all of the unpainted vertical stripes on my painted vinyl siding”?


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

kwikfishron said:


> I’ll be looking forward to your new thread this winter on...
> 
> “what to do about all of the unpainted vertical stripes on my painted vinyl siding”?


Ok ok got the hint...


----------



## Riley1429 (Jun 21, 2011)

I also live in WI and am having the same issue. I read all the posts and have found them very helpfull. When I initially filed a homeowners claim, wind damage from a stome last October, I was told it could be the nails being pulled away from the house. They stated the wind will catch the siding but will not necessarily pull the siding away from the house. Instead, the nails hold and the siding beats off of the head of the nails causing this damage. Has anyone ever heard of this? I am currently at war with the insurance company who has given me 4 different explanations to the issue. Each time we descredit the explanation we are given a new one. By the way they paid for the roof.


----------



## Riley1429 (Jun 21, 2011)

By the way my contractor is contacting the Vynl Siding Institute to see if they have ever heard of the issue.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Riley1429 said:


> By the way my contractor is contacting the Vynl Siding Institute to see if they have ever heard of the issue.


Please keep me posted. I started this thread originally.


----------



## Riley1429 (Jun 21, 2011)

I went the same route and contacted the builder of my home. He told me what siding they used and we had a rep come out from that company. The rep stated he has been doing this for 30 + years and has only seen it one other time. That other time the vinyl siding company paid to replace the siding under warranty. My issue is he found my siding was with a different company. So I have to have that rep out now. He is not sure what causes the issue. As far as the nail heads go he said it is possible for the nails to heat up to cause the discoloration. But, that is generally when the nail heads would be touching the siding, which was the case when his company replaced the siding in the previous case. In my case the nail heads are not touching the siding. He offered another possibility of simply getting a bad batch of siding. He pointed out that the side of my house having the issues also has different colored siding. Which he stated is a warranty issue since the siding isn't fading the same. I hope this helps and will let you know what the outcome is.


----------



## Riley1429 (Jun 21, 2011)

The vinyl siding institute has not responded yet.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Riley1429 said:


> I went the same route and contacted the builder of my home. He told me what siding they used and we had a rep come out from that company. The rep stated he has been doing this for 30 + years and has only seen it one other time. That other time the vinyl siding company paid to replace the siding under warranty. My issue is he found my siding was with a different company. So I have to have that rep out now. He is not sure what causes the issue. As far as the nail heads go he said it is possible for the nails to heat up to cause the discoloration. But, that is generally when the nail heads would be touching the siding, which was the case when his company replaced the siding in the previous case. In my case the nail heads are not touching the siding. He offered another possibility of simply getting a bad batch of siding. He pointed out that the side of my house having the issues also has different colored siding. Which he stated is a warranty issue since the siding isn't fading the same. I hope this helps and will let you know what the outcome is.


PlyGem told me I am well past any warranty for discoloring. So I'm outta luck ad I definitely do not want to paint it.


----------



## Riley1429 (Jun 21, 2011)

From what I understood they, Masitc, did not view it as a discoloration issue but as defective siding.


----------



## Riley1429 (Jun 21, 2011)

Mastic


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Riley1429 said:


> Mastic


I sent Mastic a sample who then it to PlyGem, who manufactured it. 2 days later I received a letter that stated it's out of the discoloration warranty.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Riley1429 said:


> Mastic


My neighbor has the same issue as me, same siding.


----------



## Riley1429 (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't know what to tell you then. The Mastic rep I had said they replaced it even though the warranty department didn't want to replace it. I am not sure if PlyGem is different or not. I do know some of the smaller companies are not as quick to take care of their customers. If PlyGem is owned by Mastic I would try and get a Mastic rep out to your house. The Rep's seem to have some pull. Having a contractor there might help as well. My contractor and the Mastic Rep were friendly, I definitely think that plays a roll in getting things done.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Riley1429 said:


> I don't know what to tell you then. The Mastic rep I had said they replaced it even though the warranty department didn't want to replace it. I am not sure if PlyGem is different or not. I do know some of the smaller companies are not as quick to take care of their customers. If PlyGem is owned by Mastic I would try and get a Mastic rep out to your house. The Rep's seem to have some pull. Having a contractor there might help as well. My contractor and the Mastic Rep were friendly, I definitely think that plays a roll in getting things done.


So they are replacnig your siding or it's up in the air?


----------



## wrangler (Oct 9, 2008)

dinosaur1 said:


> I got a response from PlyGem siding group today.
> 
> "Spots" in a horizontal line are usually indicative of fasteners in close proximity to the siding panels. This can cause heat build-up and/or water retention, which can accelerate weathering of these areas. As installation of siding is beyond a manufactures control, this is not covered by warranty.


The problem I have with their explanation that it was improper installation is that if this was the case, then the spots should only show up on every other row since there are two rows of vinyl (D5) for every nailing hem (flange), though the spots are more prominent where the flange runs?


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Riley1429 said:


> I don't know what to tell you then. The Mastic rep I had said they replaced it even though the warranty department didn't want to replace it. I am not sure if PlyGem is different or not. I do know some of the smaller companies are not as quick to take care of their customers. If PlyGem is owned by Mastic I would try and get a Mastic rep out to your house. The Rep's seem to have some pull. Having a contractor there might help as well. My contractor and the Mastic Rep were friendly, I definitely think that plays a roll in getting things done.


btw Mastic told me they don't send reps out. You have to send them a defective piece and it goes to their labs.


----------



## Riley1429 (Jun 21, 2011)

Thats one of the reason's you need a contractor. My contractor made the phone call to his mastic rep. The rep then came out to my house. They are not replacing my siding because I don't have mastic siding. I have to send my siding in to find out the exact make, model, etc. I was told by the home builder they used mastic siding thats why my contractor called for the rep. Once the rep arrived he informed us it was not mastic but still offered advice and told me the story. Overall it was the best experiance I've had since this whole thing started.


----------



## Riley1429 (Jun 21, 2011)

As far as it being installed incorrectly there is a way to tell. Pull a piece of your siding away from your house. The siding is hung in slots and if done correctly the nail with not be touching the siding. I was told siding will flex 1/2 inch to 3/4 of an inch. Also if it was put on to tight, like the insurance company told me, there would be oil canning which is basically wavy siding. If you look down your siding and it is straight it is not on to tight. I have talked to several distributors and sent pictures or brought them in. Other than the Mastic rep, NO ONE HAS SEEN THIS. I was told it could be because people do not report it or simply replace it. One way or another this is not common to siding. This is what the warranty's are for or what insurance is for. Ill let you know when I find out more on the situation. If you are in the western WI area I can give you the name of my builder.


----------



## Riley1429 (Jun 21, 2011)

Im sorry the name of my contractor.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Riley1429 said:


> As far as it being installed incorrectly there is a way to tell. Pull a piece of your siding away from your house. The siding is hung in slots and if done correctly the nail with not be touching the siding. I was told siding will flex 1/2 inch to 3/4 of an inch. Also if it was put on to tight, like the insurance company told me, there would be oil canning which is basically wavy siding. If you look down your siding and it is straight it is not on to tight. I have talked to several distributors and sent pictures or brought them in. Other than the Mastic rep, NO ONE HAS SEEN THIS. I was told it could be because people do not report it or simply replace it. One way or another this is not common to siding. This is what the warranty's are for or what insurance is for. Ill let you know when I find out more on the situation. If you are in the western WI area I can give you the name of my builder.


I don't have any wavy siding at all, only the white spots. Most insurance companies will not cover a defective product or a faulty installation though. Me and my neighbor have the exact same issue.


----------



## Riley1429 (Jun 21, 2011)

wrangler said:


> The problem I have with their explanation that it was improper installation is that if this was the case, then the spots should only show up on every other row since there are two rows of vinyl (D5) for every nailing hem (flange), though the spots are more prominent where the flange runs?


 
Wrangler makes a good point as well. If the nail heads were causing the issue the spots would not be on every piece of siding. I also have nails where there is no spots. That might be something you want to check as well when you pull the siding away from your house. My other question is do you have oxidation going on? I can put my hand on my siding and when I remove my hand I will have the color of the siding on my hand. The mastic rep said that is common. The building inspector said it is not common with vinyl siding.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Riley1429 said:


> Wrangler makes a good point as well. If the nail heads were causing the issue the spots would not be on every piece of siding. I also have nails where there is no spots. That might be something you want to check as well when you pull the siding away from your house. My other question is do you have oxidation going on? I can put my hand on my siding and when I remove my hand I will have the color of the siding on my hand. The mastic rep said that is common. The building inspector said it is not common with vinyl siding.


Not really any oxidation here.


----------



## Riley1429 (Jun 21, 2011)

dinosaur1 said:


> I don't have any wavy siding at all, only the white spots. Most insurance companies will not cover a defective product or a faulty installation though. Me and my neighbor have the exact same issue.


 
Is it defective siding or is it damage from wind? That is the biggest issue right now and hopefully I will get to the bottom of it. The Mastic rep was not sure they replaced it as defective siding which is the route we are all starting to lean. The issue is getting that corroborated. Once that is done it's a matter of going after the siding manufactures. We are still waiting on the vinyl siding institute, which is getting old.


----------



## Riley1429 (Jun 21, 2011)

dinosaur1 said:


> Not really any oxidation here.


 
I would get a contractor involved. I think that is probably your best route at this point. They have the contacts to get the reps out, for whatever company, to your house.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Dino, you can’t handle these things with kid gloves and except results. 

If I had installed that product an you and your neighbors house and were having those issues there would be a rep on site looking at this. 

I wouldn’t let the issue go until I fully understood the cause whether it be product or installation. 

If the contractor was at fault then he carries insurance to cover that. If it’s product failure then your warranty should cover it. 

It has to be one or the other there are no grey areas here.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

kwikfishron said:


> Dino, you can’t handle these things with kid gloves and except results.
> 
> If I had installed that product an you and your neighbors house and were having those issues there would be a rep on site looking at this.
> 
> ...


I already sent Mastic a piece of the defective siding. It was returned to me with a letter stating it will not be covered under any warranty. Plus the home is 14 yrs old. The original contractor is out of business. His son got a hold of me and told me he knows a Mastic contractor but now he wile not return my calls. I am the second homeowner. Other contractors I have been dealing with tell me they do not know these reps.


----------



## Riley1429 (Jun 21, 2011)

dinosaur1 said:


> I already sent Mastic a piece of the defective siding. It was returned to me with a letter stating it will not be covered under any warranty. Plus the home is 14 yrs old. The original contractor is out of business. His son got a hold of me and told me he knows a Mastic contractor but now he wile not return my calls. I am the second homeowner. Other contractors I have been dealing with tell me they do not know these reps.


 
Do you live in the Hudson area? I will give you two different contractor's, one is mine the other was recommended by the builder of my home. I am yet to meet a rep, builder or supplier who thinks this is an installation problem.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Riley1429 said:


> Do you live in the Hudson area? I will give you two different contractor's, one is mine the other was recommended by the builder of my home. I am yet to meet a rep, builder or supplier who thinks this is an installation problem.


I'm in SE WI


----------



## Riley1429 (Jun 21, 2011)

dinosaur1 said:


> I'm in SE WI


Not sure what to tell you as far as contractors go, maybe the bbb will have some listed.


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Riley1429 said:


> Not sure what to tell you as far as contractors go, maybe the bbb will have some listed.


I'm just not sure how anyone can go over the head of what Mastic and PlyGem already told me.


----------



## sbluemn (Jul 27, 2011)

*white spots on siding from the hot sun*

I saw posts on here by Dinosaur1 about white spots he has on his siding from the sun. I also live in WI and have the same problem! My siding is light blue with white faded spots all over. It is awful and embarrassing and I cant afford to replace the siding. I am wondering what Dinosaur1 did to get rid of them. I am hoping he can answer this question. This is my firs day on here so Im not sure how to use this. If there is a solution to this please send me an email at [email protected]. Can I paint the siding? thanks!!


----------



## dinosaur1 (Nov 22, 2009)

dinosaur1 said:


> Not really any oxidation here.


I take that back. I do have oxidation. When I rub my finger on the siding I get l get some chalky stuff left on my finger.


----------

